# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros. Caiu um aguaceiro bem forte pelas 12h30 e um outro pouco depois das 20h30.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira. Um bom Outubro 2013!


----------



## Rog (2 Out 2013 às 17:17)

Boa tarde,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu entre  o pouco e muito nublado.
24ºC e 79%HR
Vento 5km/h NW
Durante o fim da manhã ocorreu alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Azor (2 Out 2013 às 23:23)

Tempestade Tropical Jerry

 A Tempestade Tropical Jerry encontrava-se às 21:00 UTC de hoje localizada a cerca de 1735 km WSW dos Açores deslocando-se para NE com uma velocidade de 11 km/h. Está previsto que nos próximos dias se aproxime do Arquipélago provocando, a partir de sábado, um agravamento do estado do tempo nos Grupos Central e Oriental dando origem a um aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima bem como precipitação Forte. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação meteorológica através da página do IPMA da Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto do Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (www.prociv.azores.gov.pt). 

Meteorologistas: Patricia Navarro/ Rita Mota[/QUOTE]


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2013 às 00:25)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas. Caiu um aguaceiro moderado a forte por volta das 13h15 mas de curta duração.












*São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste​*




Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (3 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Hoje foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado e boas abertas.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2013 às 16:46)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui aguaceiros que já acumulam 4,8mm desde as 15h.
A temperatura está nos 20,8ºC e 94%HR
Vento 3km/h de NW


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 00:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu pouco nublado e sol.




*São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​

Não foi acumulada precipitação entre as 12h de ontem (03/10/2013) e as 12h de hoje (04/10/2013).



Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 04:17)

Muita trovoada a Sudoeste do arquipélago... Está perto.


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2013 às 06:48)

Afgdr disse:


> Muita trovoada a Sudoeste do arquipélago... Está perto.




E continua, pode ser que chegue pelo menos ao Grupo Central


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Fortes trovoadas nesta altura muito próximas ao arquipélago.
Faial, Pico, S. Jorge, Graciosa, Terceira e São Miguel estão na sua mira. A previsão aponta para este cenário.


----------



## faroeste (5 Out 2013 às 14:12)

estou a aguardar as ditas trovoadas, e pelo que vi na imagem também chuva forte, mas ipma não têm qualquer alerta de trovoadas vamos a ver quando elas chegarem se vai haver outro a


----------



## Wessel1985 (5 Out 2013 às 16:40)

Boas ... Só para dizer que já vigora um alerta laranja para a precipitação no grupo Central e um alerta amarelo para a trovoada ... Referir que à hora em que escrevo esta mensagem aqui por Angra do Heroísmo ainda não há sinais de chuva nem de trovoada embora o dia esteja bastante nublado ... Aguardemos pelos próximos capítulos ... Saudações Açorianas


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2013 às 16:40)

Até agora, pelo Faial trovoada nem vê-la.


----------



## Azor (5 Out 2013 às 17:10)

A perturbação continua a se mover para NE, e nesta altura está muito perto dos Grupos Central e Oriental. 

Há um aviso de mau tempo para todo o arquipélago em relação a Trovoada e Chuva que poderá ser pontualmente forte para as próximas horas.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado de Sul.

O céu apresentou-se quase limpo durante a manhã. Nem parecia que ia vir muita nebulosidade.

Parece-me que a depressão está a perder atividade...

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Central e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 101/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...
























​


*AVISO ANTERIOR:*



> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 100/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Condições de forte instabilidade associada a uma depressão localizada a sul do arquipélago poderão provocar precipitação forte nos grupos Ocidental e Central dos Açores.*
> 
> ...






Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (5 Out 2013 às 21:23)

O IPMA atualizou os avisos. Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os mesmos grupos devido a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 102/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## LMCG (5 Out 2013 às 23:34)

Pelas imagens de satélite parece que os restos mortais do Jerry "evaporaram-se" na chegada aos Açores


----------



## Oliveiraj (5 Out 2013 às 23:53)

Parece que sim, aqui pela Horta nem um pingo de chuva.


----------



## faroeste (6 Out 2013 às 01:24)

pela Ilha Terceira vento fraco e uma chuva muito leve
Bom domingo


----------



## Hazores (6 Out 2013 às 10:01)

Bom Dia.

o dia hoje pela zona oeste amanheceu com nevoeiro "até à porta" como se diz por cá....
Destesto tanta humidade...


----------



## Afgdr (6 Out 2013 às 12:55)

Bom dia!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado a fresco com rajadas.

Durante a madrugada e início da manhã, caíram alguns aguaceiros e o vento soprou fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.


Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## AzoresPower (6 Out 2013 às 13:24)

Por aqui, AH, não chove nem faz vento, está apenas um fresquinho de outono.

Nada de anormal.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Hoje foi um dia de céu encoberto e nevoeiro nas zonas altas. Agora à noite, caiu uma chuva fraca.



Uma boa semana a todos.


----------



## Hazores (7 Out 2013 às 13:09)

Os Açores novamente em alerta amarelo, grupos ocidental e central.
A frente pelas imagens de satélite das 11h, parece muito ativa...
na minha opinião esta poderá ser a primeira frente "ao sério" deste outono, pois estamos com muita humidade e com o aproximar da frente e do centro da depressão aos açores as condições de insatbilidade devem de aumentar, dando origem a aguaceiros fortes e possibilidades de trovoadas...espero conseguir vê-las...


----------



## AzoresPower (7 Out 2013 às 18:35)

Parece que daqui a 3/4 dias podemos ter festa por cá...


----------



## Afgdr (7 Out 2013 às 22:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje foi um dia de céu em geral pouco nublado e muito sol. Calor...


Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 103/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Uma depressão centrada a noroeste do Arquipélago dos Açores com uma superfície frontal fria associada e deslocamento para leste/nordeste, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...



















Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Azor (8 Out 2013 às 12:17)

Bom dia.

Por aqui céu encoberto e chuva no principio da manhã que foi por vezes forte.


----------



## Hazores (8 Out 2013 às 12:41)

Bom dia por agh apenas nublinas...ainda não choveu...mas promete...
Nas zonas mais altas da ilha muito nevoeiro...


----------



## Oliveiraj (8 Out 2013 às 15:42)

Pela cidade da Horta finalmente troveja.

Á momentos chovia torrencialmente


----------



## LMCG (8 Out 2013 às 19:22)

Boas Pessoal,

Acabo de chegar das Lajes do Pico, estou neste momento na Madalena... foi chuva todo o caminho!
Durante a tarde ouviu-se trovoada nas Lajes.

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (8 Out 2013 às 23:17)

Aqui por Angra tudo tem estado estranhamente calmo embora o dia tenha estado ameaçador e com umas nuvens extremamente negras ... Mas parece que as ameaças não se concretizaram pelo menos até agora ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Out 2013 às 23:48)

22:37 locais:







Facebook IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 00:20)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado.

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu muito nublado a encoberto com poucas abertas. A chuva que caiu pela manhã foi moderada a forte mas de pouca duração.



Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 01:31)

Boa noite,

Tenho acompanhado, durante todo o dia, os relatos que todos têm feito através desta plataforma e a imagem de radar postada pelo *Duarte Sousa* confirma que, como ontem escreveu o *Hazores*, desta vez vai ser a sério...

Além disso, neste momento, *está em vigor um alerta Laranja para o Grupo Central das 00H00 às 06H00*.

Lembrem-se: A protecção civil começa na casa de cada um.

Cumps,


P.S. - Vai ser noite para dormir de alerta e com sono leve.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 01:32)

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 104/201*3
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 02:20)

O AROME modela muita precipitação para o Grupo Central, especialmente para o Pico.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 02:22)

Afgdr disse:


> O AROME modela muita precipitação para o Grupo Central, especialmente para o Pico.



Links, please...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 02:28)

Kamikaze disse:


> Links, please...



Kamikaze, podes consultar estas cartas em http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/.

Choveu hoje por aí?

Entretanto, o AROME não modela nada de significativo para o Grupo Oriental. Estas são as previsões para quinta-feira.


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 02:34)

É... 

Parece que vem animação nos próximos dias para os 3 grupos, e com direito a "banda filarmónica" e tudo...

Afgdr as previsões dão igualmente chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas para o Grupo Oriental. Nunca me fio muito no AROME...waist of time


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 02:36)

Afgdr disse:


> Kamikaze, podes consultar estas cartas em http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/.
> 
> Choveu hoje por aí?
> 
> Entretanto, o AROME não modela nada de significativo para o Grupo Oriental. Estas são as previsões para quinta-feira.



Desde já, _merci_ pelos links.

Por aqui tudo calmo. Não chove na costa Sul/Sueste nem na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo. O vento permanece moderado e a ondulação alterosa de Sul.

Pelo imapweather parece que a coisa perde força.

Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 02:40)

Azor disse:


> É...
> 
> Parece que vem animação nos próximos dias para os 3 grupos, e com direito a "banda filarmónica" e tudo...
> 
> Afgdr as previsões dão igualmente chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas para o Grupo Oriental. Nunca me fio muito no AROME...waist of time



O Grupo Oriental fica sempre a ver navios...  As ilhas do Grupo Central, à exceção da Terceira, devem ter registado bons acumulados ontem.

Esperemos que sim. A previsão descritiva do IPMA indica isso. Vamos ver o evoluir da situação. Já tenho saudades de umas trovoadas.


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 02:46)

Afgdr disse:


> O Grupo Oriental fica sempre a ver navios...  As ilhas do Grupo Central, à exceção da Terceira, devem ter registado bons acumulados ontem.
> 
> Esperemos que sim. A previsão descritiva do IPMA indica isso. Vamos ver o evoluir da situação. Já tenho saudades de umas trovoadas.



Não é verdade Afgdr.
Há muita vez que somos nós que apanhamos com tudo e o resto do arquipélago nada.

Acontece é que desta vez, há um bloqueio com maior actividade em Santa Maria, S. Miguel e Terceira. Para tu veres que hoje até no Grupo Central, enquanto chovia e trovejava no Faial, Pico e S. Jorge, na Terceira nem tinha caído uma unica pinga de água.

Mas a tendência é do bloqueio romper e a frente avançar pelo resto do arquipélago, mas penso que não deve chegar à Madeira. Deve morrer pelo caminho porque a alta está ainda muito forte na região madeirense.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 02:52)

Azor disse:


> Não é verdade Afgdr.
> Há muita vez que somos nós que apanhamos com tudo e o resto do arquipélago nada.
> 
> Acontece é que desta vez, há um bloqueio com maior actividade em Santa Maria, S. Miguel e Terceira. Para tu veres que hoje até no Grupo Central, enquanto chovia e trovejava no Faial, Pico e S. Jorge, na Terceira nem tinha caído uma unica pinga de água.
> ...



Estava a referir-me aos últimos tempos... Claro que sei que nós apanhamos às vezes mais do que as restantes ilhas. Mas também é verdade que, desde o início do Verão, o que choveu por cá não significou praticamente nada.

Estou farto deste anticiclone... É só cristas anticiclónicas ou o próprio anticiclone por cima dos Açores.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 02:54)

Nos meteogramas do GFS para Angra e Praia da Vitória, o índice CAPE e o Lifted Index permanecem anormalmente altos para o meio do dia de amanhã, mas trovoadas de dia é sempre aquela chatice...

É, mais ou menos, como beber Coca Cola diet. Simplesmente, não é a mesma coisa.


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 02:55)

Afgdr disse:


> Estava a referir-me aos últimos tempos... Claro que sei que nós apanhamos às vezes mais do que as restantes ilhas. Mas também é verdade que, desde o início do Verão, o que choveu por cá não significou praticamente nada.
> 
> Estou farto deste anticiclone... É só cristas anticiclónicas ou o próprio anticiclone por cima dos Açores.



Sim, realmente já enjoa!

Mas,tranquilo my friend...

O anticiclone aqui nos Açores já tem os seus dias contados. GFS e ECM estão os dois unânimes em relação a isso.

Olhos a postos nos céus para as próximas horas


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 03:15)

Fui tomar conta do tempo "lá fora" e os únicos pingos de água são de ressalga marítima (ou salmoura consoante a zona do país). O vento continua de Sul moderado e o mar continua bastante alteroso com ondulação também de Sul.

Olhando para o céu e para o horizonte, até agora, nada de "flash's".

Se acontecer algo, aqui reportarei.

Cumps,


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 04:23)

Por aqui chuva


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 04:33)

Caiu um aguaceiro bem forte há poucos minutos.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

A noite só por volta das 5 da matina "aqueceu". Acordei com uma valente chuvada (apesar de não ser torrencial). A mesma tem continuado on/off até agora, com períodos mais intensos. Por exemplo, neste momento chove abundantemente, mas, pelas imagens do eumetsat e do imapweather, parece que vem aí um arraial de pancadaria...

Mais uma vez, cuidem-se e protejam-se. A si, aos vossos familiares e aos vossos animais. A protecção civil começa na casa de cada um.







Cumps,


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Out 2013 às 12:10)

Dizer que escrevo-vos aqui da escola onde neste momento estudo e chove neste momento de uma maneira torrencial em Angra ... Tempo mesmo muito escuro ...


----------



## Hazores (9 Out 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde,

Por Angra agora não chove, estive de manhã na praia e chovia abundantemente, estando as estradas com alguma sujidade, pois esta é a primeira chuvada a sério desde que o verão terminou...

Parece segundo as imagens de satélite, que vamos ter muita animação durante a tarde, principalmente nas ilhas terceira e são miguel...

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/PRODUCTS/MPE/WESTATLANTIC/index.htm


----------



## a410ree (9 Out 2013 às 13:42)

Já tou com inveja  Aqui na madeira é sol e mais sol, é uma total seca ! :/


----------



## fablept (9 Out 2013 às 14:02)

Segundo a página do Facebook do IPMA-Açores



> O pior já deverá ter passado na Terceira. Nos próximos minutos começará a chover em S. Miguel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 14:28)

fablept disse:


> Segundo a página do Facebook do IPMA-Açores



E parece que ela está bastante organizada e com células activas.

Move-se muito lentamente devido ao bloqueio, daí os grandes acumulados de precipitação das últimas horas. Aqui na minha zona já pinga. 

Pingos bem grados!


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 14:40)

Parece que vem aí a "banda filarmónica" em força


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento moderado de SE. Já caíram uns pingos...

Vigora um *Aviso Laranja* para o Grupo Central e um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Oriental ambos devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e um outro *Aviso Amarelo* para todo o arquipélago devido a trovoada.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 106/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior e, tendo em conta o agravamento das condições meteorológicas, emite-se:
> 
> ...


























Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 17:31)

Já chove há algum tempo...


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 17:54)

Por aqui continua a chuva que por vezes até é forte....

Noto uma forte escuridão a vir de sul e coincide com a parte mais instável segundo o IMAP

Acho que esta é a primeira chuvada a sério desde que terminou o verão.


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 20:07)

Até por volta das 15H30, choveu durante largos períodos de forma torrencial. De facto, estou curioso para ver os números.

Como diz o *Azor*, estou à espera é de ver a "banda filarmónica união e progresso ribombardense" e o seu espectáculo pirotécnico. 
A ver se durante a noite tenho mais sorte...

Cumps,


----------



## Wessel1985 (9 Out 2013 às 20:23)

Neste momento tudo muito mais calmo do que à hora de almoço e ao início da tarde. Neste momento embora o céu se encontre ainda bastante nublado já se vê no horizonte algumas abertas e parece que realmente o pior já passou ... Aguardemos se alguma surpresa ainda nos espera ...


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 20:42)

Kamikaze disse:


> Até por volta das 15H30, choveu durante largos períodos de forma torrencial. De facto, estou curioso para ver os números.
> 
> Como diz o *Azor*, estou à espera é de ver a "banda filármónica união e progresso ribombardense" e o seu espectáculo pirotécnico.
> A ver se durante a noite tenho mais sorte...
> ...



Pode ser que sim Kamikaze.

Já há um novo aviso amarelo em vigor para as próximas horas em relação a Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e precipitação pontualmente forte para todo o arquipélago


----------



## Kamikaze (9 Out 2013 às 20:56)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Neste momento tudo muito mais calmo do que à hora de almoço e ao início da tarde. Neste momento embora o céu se encontre ainda bastante nublado já se vê no horizonte algumas abertas e parece que realmente o pior já passou ... Aguardemos se alguma surpresa ainda nos espera ...



Eu detesto surpresas, mas acho que não vai surpreender ninguém se chover mais umas "pancadas"...




Azor disse:


> Pode ser que sim Kamikaze.
> 
> Já há um novo aviso amarelo em vigor para as próximas horas em relação a Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e precipitação pontualmente forte para todo o arquipélago



Segundo o imapweather, estará a trovejar (e de que maneira!) nas Flores e Corvo. O bloqueio até pode nem ser assim tão mau. É que a Depressão para forçar passagem pode ser que faça mais alguma faísca...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Chove na Lagoa há bastante tempo... 

Sigo com chuva forte. Isto sim é chuva! 

*Edit:* Rajadas fortes...


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 22:49)

Chove sem parar! Chuva bem forte... 




*Edit (21:54):* Continua a chover torrencialmente.

*Edit (22:00):* Já não chove muito.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 23:18)

Chuva forte novamente com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Azor (9 Out 2013 às 23:22)

Afgdr disse:


> Chuva forte novamente com rajadas fortes.



Chuva TORRENCIAL por S. Miguel.

Já há registo de pequenas inundações pelos Arrifes.

Há pouco vi um clarão.

Continua o diluvio por aqui 

Edit: Vou quase com 50 mm nas ultimas 24 h


----------



## Afgdr (9 Out 2013 às 23:40)

Azor disse:


> Chuva TORRENCIAL por S. Miguel.
> 
> Já há registo de pequenas inundações pelos Arrifes.
> 
> ...



Azor, acredito que sim... Muita chuva na última hora! 


*Chuva torrencial neste momento*    E por aí?

Credo, tanta chuva!


----------



## LMCG (9 Out 2013 às 23:50)

Boas pessoal,

Da Madalena do Pico observam-se muitas trovoadas à distância (num raio de 10 a 15 km).

Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (10 Out 2013 às 00:16)

Aqui pela Terceira tudo permanece calmo ... Que fique tudo bem nas outras ilhas e que não haja problemas de maior ...


----------



## fablept (10 Out 2013 às 00:48)

À algum tempo que não via a chover desta maneira, o pessoal pedia chuva, mas agora esperemos que não seja demais..

Já que ainda não lugar no site do IPMA para as imagens de radar, só resta o que publicam no Facebook:


----------



## Hazores (10 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Boa noite,
Como já foi referido pela terceira tudo calmo...
Eu também estou à espera da "bateria de S. Pedro" e do seu espétaculo pirotécnico, mas ainda não sinto nem vejo nada...
Apesar de hoje ter ocorrido alguma trovoada na zona oeste da ilha, eu não senti...pois fui para o outro lado da ilha...é sempre assim...


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2013 às 01:00)

Aqui na Lagoa chove e o vento sopra moderado a fresco com rajadas fortes.

Na última hora, a estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou *17,2 mm* de precipitação acumulada.




Aguardo por trovoada. 



*Edit (00:01): CHUVA MUITO FORTE! * *UM AUTÊNTICO DILÚVIO!*


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2013 às 01:05)

As ruas parecem ribeiras... 

Continua a chover com muita intensidade!


----------



## Afgdr (10 Out 2013 às 01:40)

Na última hora, foram registados *10 mm em apenas 10 minutos* (precipitação) na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves. Situação idêntica à que ocorreu por aqui.





*Facebook - IPMA - Delegação Regional dos Açores*


----------



## Kamikaze (10 Out 2013 às 02:11)

Pelos lados de São Miguel Arcanjo as coisas estão complicadas. Que passe depressa e que os danos não sejam de maior, espero.

Na baixa de Angra do Heroísmo, tudo calmo. Nem sequer há vento.

Na costa Sul/Sueste não há chuva, mas o vento permanece moderado. A ondulação marítima, por sua vez, está menos alterosa.

Continuo à espera, tal como todos, da "filarmónica", mas, até agora, nem sinal. A verdade é que, durante o dia, fez bastante trovoada na baixa, mas, como já disse, de dia não sabe a nada.

Cumps,

P.S. - Por sinal, as coisas tendem a normalizar no Grupo Oriental e restante arquipélago. Para já...

*Edit:* [1H25] Trovoada "rija" nas Flores e o Corvo.


----------



## Azor (10 Out 2013 às 02:47)

Afgdr disse:


> Na última hora, foram registados *10 mm em apenas 10 minutos* (precipitação) na estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves. Situação idêntica à que ocorreu por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ela bateu bem dessa vez Afgdr 

Foi muita água torrencial em pouco tempo. Também já n via chover assim há "podês" 

Pela minha zona algumas canadas de caminhos agrícolas os carros nem chegaram a passar porque ficaram praticamente inundadas da água vinda das grotas criando muitos lençóis de água. Tiveram que fazer marcha atrás lol. 

Relato também muita pedra e alguns troncos também pelo caminho arrastados pela força das águas. Os bombeiros a essa hora já devem de andar patrulhando as ruas das zonas mais atingidas. O alerta mantém-se para as próximas horas.


----------



## mcpa (10 Out 2013 às 16:31)

Boas 
Pela zona norte de S. Miguel (S. Vicente) a chuva ontem à noite também foi muito forte com períodos de torrencial, mas não me apercebi de ter feito trovoada! 
Hoje o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2013 às 00:28)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

No ínicio da madrugada de hoje, caiu muita precipitação que foi pontualmente forte a *muito forte* *(caíram 10 mm em apenas 10 minutos)*.  Durante o dia, o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado e fez muito sol e calor. 

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 108/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: A instabilidade associada a um vale frontal em cavamento e que se desloca sobre a região dos Açores, proporciona o desenvolvimento de núcleos convectivos susceptíveis de originar precipitação forte e localizada e acompanhada de trovoadas. Assim, emite-se:
> 
> ...




















Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2013 às 01:00)

Aqui estão os quadros com a precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias.















*Destaco os 54 mm registados em São Miguel ontem.*


----------



## Kamikaze (11 Out 2013 às 03:01)

Afgdr disse:


> Aqui estão os quadros com a precipitação acumulada nos últimos dias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não desfazendo nos dados apresentados pelo *Afgdr*, acredito que os mesmos ainda ficam algo longe da realidade pelo facto das células convectivas serem fenómenos bastante localizados e dispersos, ao contrário dos pluviómetros do IPMA.
Já agora, tenho de pesquisar isso no eBay...

Sobre os alertas, é um facto de que chuva e trovoada aproximam-se dos Açores. O "grosso" da mesma está a nor-noroeste do arquipélago, mas a sudoeste há algo que promete crescer.

E acabou de faltar luz. Estou a acabar de escrever isto com a ajuda do UPS.

Parece que o temporal acabou de chegar para EDA...

Cumps,

P.S. - Já agora, não sei o porquê do alerta para o Grupo Ocidental. É claramente visível que já estão fora de qualquer perigo. No entanto, não há nada para o Grupo Oriental?


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2013 às 17:50)

Boa tarde!

Caiu um aguaceiro forte há poucos minutos... 


Continuação de uma boa sexta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2013 às 02:54)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, com abertas para o final da tarde e caiu apenas um aguaceiro forte pelas 16h40.



Um bom fim-de-semana a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2013 às 03:12)

Kamikaze disse:


> Não desfazendo nos dados apresentados pelo *Afgdr, acredito que os mesmos ainda ficam algo longe da realidade pelo facto das células convectivas serem fenómenos bastante localizados e dispersos, ao contrário dos pluviómetros do IPMA.*
> Já agora, tenho de pesquisar isso no eBay...



Totalmente de acordo. Foram células convetivas que provocaram *precipitação localmente (muito) forte*, pelo que penso que se pode incluir também aqui a questão da orografia da ilha e por estes motivos, os valores devem ter ficado aquém dos registados pelas EMAs do IPMA.

Claro que aqueles 54 mm não generalizam a ilha toda... Esse valor foi o que a estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, salvo erro, registou. Penso que a estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou também valores próximos. Já a estação do Nordeste penso que não chegou nem de perto nem de longe aos valores registados pelas outras estações.

A verdade é que, como referiu o Azor num post anterior, nunca mais tinha chovido tão intensamente. Incrível, caíram 10 mm em 10 minutos.


----------



## Kamikaze (12 Out 2013 às 03:23)

Afgdr disse:


> Totalmente de acordo. Foram células convetivas que provocaram *precipitação localmente (muito) forte*, pelo que penso que se pode incluir também aqui a questão da orografia da ilha e por estes motivos, os valores devem ter ficado aquém dos registados pelas EMAs do IPMA.
> 
> Claro que aqueles 54 mm não generalizam a ilha toda... Esse valor foi o que a estação do Observatório Afonso Chaves, salvo erro, registou. Penso que a estação do Aeroporto de Ponta Delgada registou também valores próximos. Já a estação do Nordeste penso que não chegou nem de perto nem de longe aos valores registados pelas outras estações.
> 
> A verdade é que, como referiu o Azor num post anterior, nunca mais tinha chovido tão intensamente. Incrível, caíram 10 mm em 10 minutos.



*Touché...*

O que reafirmo é que, localmente, os valores poderão ter sido muito superiores aos registados pelas EMA do IPMA.

Cumps,


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2013 às 03:53)

Afgdr disse:


> Totalmente de acordo. Foram células convetivas que provocaram *precipitação localmente (muito) forte*, pelo que penso que se pode incluir também aqui a questão da orografia da ilha e por estes motivos, os valores devem ter ficado aquém dos registados pelas EMAs do IPMA.





Kamikaze disse:


> *Touché...*
> 
> *O que reafirmo é que, localmente, os valores poderão ter sido muito superiores aos registados pelas EMA do IPMA.*
> 
> Cumps,



Quando referi que os valores ficaram muito longe do que foi registado, utilizei apenas um termo de comparação para dizer que houve locais da ilha onde a precipitação deve ter caído em maior quantidade do que a registada nas estações, devido ao facto de estas células, sendo dispersas, deixarem mais precipitação num sítio do que noutro. Portanto, o que reafirmaste eu referi no post. No entanto, não devo ter-me expressado da melhor maneira e lendo agora aquela frase, ela pode ter dois sentidos, quer explicando que as estações não registaram corretamente os valores, quer evidenciando a situação que já especifiquei acima.


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2013 às 04:00)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se em geral pouco nublado e fez muito sol.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte, vento forte, rajadas fortes e forte agitação marítima  (ondas de 6 metros).




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 110/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que de acordo com Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), *uma depressão cavada centrada a noroeste do Arquipélago dos Açores com deslocamento para leste/nordeste e um sistema frontal associado, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo*. Assim emite-se:
> 
> ...
















Não deveria estar a vigorar um *aviso laranja* relativamente a rajadas fortes, de até 100 km/h e não um aviso amarelo? 



Bom domingo.


----------



## LMCG (13 Out 2013 às 10:21)

Boas pessoal,

Parece que temos vento nas próximas horas/dias...

O PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores já regista rajadas superiores a 80km/h;
O PE do Salão no Faial 58km/h;
O PE das Terras do Canto no Pico 79km/h;
O PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge 68km/h;
O PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira 43km/h;
O PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel 31km/h;
O PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria 29km/h.

Mais logo actualizo a informação.

Obs. no Corvo não temos PE e na Graciosa o PE da Serra Branca (EEG) encontra-se a ser desmantelado por causa do projecto YOUNICOS.

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme,


----------



## LMCG (13 Out 2013 às 12:16)

Boas pessoal,

O PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores 94 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão no Faial 103 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto no Pico 104 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge 76 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira 43 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel 29 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria 29 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Mais logo actualizo a informação.

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme,


----------



## LMCG (13 Out 2013 às 12:25)

http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#

A estação meteorológica de São Caetano no Pico já regista rajadas perto dos 80 km/h.

A estação encontra-se a cerca de 720m e o PE a cerca de 850m + 50m (o anemômetro das torres está a cerca de 50m do solo).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Out 2013 às 14:58)

Boa Tarde dizer que aqui por Angra chovisca e as rajadas já se sentem com média intensidade ...


----------



## LMCG (13 Out 2013 às 17:21)

Boas pessoal,

Isto está a ficar animado 

O PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores *144 km/h* (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão no Faial *110 km/h* (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto no Pico *148 km/h* (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge *133 km/h* (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira *104 km/h* (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel *70 km/h* (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria *54 km/h* (máx 5 torres).

Obs. por causa da intensidade excessiva do vento as torres em alguns PE estão já à várias horas na posição bandeira. É o caso do Faial onde já não temos produção desde as 13h00.

Mais logo actualizo a informação.

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme,


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2013 às 19:37)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fresco com rajadas por vezes fortes.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a vento forte com rajadas fortes e a agitação marítima (ondas de 6 metros) e um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Central devido a precipitação pontualmente forte e a rajadas fortes. Já esteve em vigor também um *Aviso Amarelo* para o Grupo Ocidental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.





> *AVISO METEOROLOGICO 111/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: Na sequência do comunicado anterior, emite-se:
> 
> ...























Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## Kamikaze (13 Out 2013 às 23:56)

Afgdr disse:


> Quando referi que os valores ficaram muito longe do que foi registado, utilizei apenas um termo de comparação para dizer que houve locais da ilha onde a precipitação deve ter caído em maior quantidade do que a registada nas estações, devido ao facto de estas células, sendo dispersas, deixarem mais precipitação num sítio do que noutro. Portanto, o que reafirmaste eu referi no post. No entanto, não devo ter-me expressado da melhor maneira e lendo agora aquela frase, ela pode ter dois sentidos, quer explicando que as estações não registaram corretamente os valores, quer evidenciando a situação que já especifiquei acima.



E eu apenas salientei aquele facto porque pensei que não me tinha expressado da melhor forma. 
De qualquer forma, está tudo compreendido.

Na costa Sul/Sueste sigo com muito vento do quadrante de sudoeste e o estado do mar também encontra-se muito alteroso. Chove com alguma frequência e, por vezes, com intensidade moderada, mas sempre em quantidade perfeitamente suportável.

O vento é que já se está a tornar demasiado para uma altura ainda relativamente precoce do ano...

Cumps,


----------



## Wessel1985 (14 Out 2013 às 06:39)

Boas ... dizer-vos apenas que acordei com uma chuva copiosa e contínua que durou bastante tempo estando apenas a acalmar agora ... Já há bastantes meses que não chovia tanto por aqui ... foi tão intenso que até fez-me acordar ... Um resto de boa noite a todos ...


----------



## LMCG (14 Out 2013 às 19:53)

Boas pessoal,

Como é que tem estado o vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas...

O PE da Boca da Vereda nas Flores 47 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão no Faial 30 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto no Pico 29 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze em São Jorge 14 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira 25 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais em São Miguel 52 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral em Santa Maria 65 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Parece que hoje tem estado mais ventoso no Grupo Oriental.

Cumprimentos.
Luís Guilherme,


----------



## faroeste (14 Out 2013 às 21:02)

Boas tarde.
pelo que vejo nas informações de vários sites, está previsto muita chuva para esta noite entre 3horas/9horas para o grupo central mas o IPMA não têm qualquer alerta.
mas como sou pouco experiente pode ser que eu esteja enganado.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fresco.

Hoje, o dia foi semelhante a ontem, com céu encoberto.






















*Terceira: precipitação acumulada nas Lajes
São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Hazores (15 Out 2013 às 01:04)

Começou novamente a chuva a cair de uma forma moderada pela zona oeste da ilha terceira.
Pelas imagens de satélite e pelas previsões tudo indica que esta será mais uma noite de chuva um pouco por todo o arquipélago, em especial no grupo central.
Boa noite


----------



## Wessel1985 (15 Out 2013 às 01:27)

Boas ... dizer que aqui por Angra começou a chover novamente com intensidade e que o IPMA tem os alertas em actualização no site ... Abraço a todos e continuação de uma boa noite ...

Edit1 - Afinal parece que os avisos do IPMA não vão acontecer pelo menos por agora já que as ilhas regressaram ao verde ...


----------



## Azor (15 Out 2013 às 02:20)

A mim parece-me que será mais forte pelo Oriental.
O vento também já sopra bastante por aqui.

Já merecia um aviso a meu ver...


----------



## Azor (15 Out 2013 às 12:12)

Já veio tarde o aviso.

Chove há bastantas horas no Grupo Oriental. Chuva essa que ontem à noite foi forte soprada por vento muito forte.


----------



## Afgdr (15 Out 2013 às 18:40)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso de Noroeste.




Azor disse:


> Já veio tarde o aviso.
> 
> Chove há bastantas horas no Grupo Oriental. Chuva essa que ontem à noite foi forte soprada por vento muito forte.




Azor, confirmo o que referiste. O vento estava a soprar com muita intensidade ontem à noite e na madrugada de hoje, com rajadas por vezes fortes. Durante a manhã, a chuva foi pontualmente forte.




Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## Art-J (16 Out 2013 às 10:52)

Na costa oeste da Madeira continua tudo na mesma..






Ou seja, mínimas de 18-22ºC e máximas de 27-33ºC todos os dias desde.. Maio?


----------



## Agreste (16 Out 2013 às 12:14)

Vai mudar com a sucessão de frentes frias. Vamos ter uma semana de inverno.


----------



## a410ree (16 Out 2013 às 13:44)

Já tou bem farto de calor aqui na RAM --' 
Nem chove nem dá frio  só calor !


----------



## belem (16 Out 2013 às 14:12)

Art-J disse:


> Na costa oeste da Madeira continua tudo na mesma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Na estação da Ponta do Sol?


Realmente é pena não existirem dados das zonas das fajãs (quiçá um dia isso irá acontecer).


----------



## Afgdr (17 Out 2013 às 00:32)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco de Sul.

Hoje o céu apresentou-se em geral muito nublado a encoberto, com abertas durante a tarde e agora à noite caíram uns pingos.

As noites  começam agora a ficar frias... 






*São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​



*São Miguel: precipitação acumulada no Nordeste*​


Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (17 Out 2013 às 00:55)

Estas fotos foram tiradas por mim ontem, 15 de Outubro, no fim da tarde. O céu estava espetacular! Até à noite conseguiu-se observar o halo lunar. 

Não têm grande qualidade mas retratam bem o momento.


----------



## Cluster (17 Out 2013 às 04:51)

Boas fotos!

Em relação às temperaturas da costa sul subscrevo ao que o Belem disse, era bom um dia destes termos uma estação nestas partes mais quentinhas da ilha da Madeira. Este verão quando estive no Jardim do Mar reparei que era consideravelmente mais quente que o Funchal todos os dias em que lá fui, tanto de dia como de noite.


----------



## LMCG (17 Out 2013 às 11:35)

Boas pessoal,

Como é que tem estado o vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas...

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 79 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 62 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 68 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 58 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 50 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 29 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 25 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Out 2013 às 18:26)

Cluster disse:


> Boas fotos!
> 
> Em relação às temperaturas da costa sul subscrevo ao que o Belem disse, era bom um dia destes termos uma estação nestas partes mais quentinhas da ilha da Madeira. Este verão quando estive no Jardim do Mar reparei que era consideravelmente mais quente que o Funchal todos os dias em que lá fui, tanto de dia como de noite.



Existe esta estação amadora ligada a uma empresa de parapente, fica na Madalena do Mar, os dados serão muito parecidos aos registados no Jardim e Paul do Mar
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA9


----------



## LMCG (17 Out 2013 às 19:18)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 68 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 43 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 57 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 58 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 40 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 41 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 50 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Cluster (17 Out 2013 às 22:04)

jonhfx disse:


> Existe esta estação amadora ligada a uma empresa de parapente, fica na Madalena do Mar, os dados serão muito parecidos aos registados no Jardim e Paul do Mar
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IMADEIRA9


 
Eu conheço essa estação mas é significativamente mais fria que a estação oficial do IPMA mais próxima (a de Ponta do Sol) ou os termómetros que o carro acusa. Mais concretamente lembro-me de serem 22 horas na segunda semana de Setembro e estar a voltar do Paul, quando passei pela Madalena do Mar, na marginal, reparei que o carro marcava 25 (por volta das 22 da noite). Ja nessa tarde quando passei nesse mesmo local, um pouco antes do por do sol, rondava os 28. Cheguei a casa e fui comparar os valores com esta estação, e estavam bastante longe cerca de 2,5 a 3 graus acima, pelo menos nas duas situações (antes do por do sol e as 22 horas).

Não sei porque é que há tanta discrepância de valores aqui, mas uma coisa é certa tanto o observatório do Funchal como a estação da Ponta do Sol registaram valores superiores a 35 graus neste verão e essa estação nem aos 31 chegou.


----------



## Cluster (17 Out 2013 às 22:11)

Alerta amarelo para a Madeira, costa sul e regiões montanhosas assim como para Porto Santo. Aguaceiros ou chuvas por vezes fortes.


----------



## jonhfx (17 Out 2013 às 23:25)

Cluster disse:


> Eu conheço essa estação mas é significativamente mais fria que a estação oficial do IPMA mais próxima (a de Ponta do Sol) ou os termómetros que o carro acusa. Mais concretamente lembro-me de serem 22 horas na segunda semana de Setembro e estar a voltar do Paul, quando passei pela Madalena do Mar, na marginal, reparei que o carro marcava 25 (por volta das 22 da noite). Ja nessa tarde quando passei nesse mesmo local, um pouco antes do por do sol, rondava os 28. Cheguei a casa e fui comparar os valores com esta estação, e estavam bastante longe cerca de 2,5 a 3 graus acima, pelo menos nas duas situações (antes do por do sol e as 22 horas).
> 
> Não sei porque é que há tanta discrepância de valores aqui, mas uma coisa é certa tanto o observatório do Funchal como a estação da Ponta do Sol registaram valores superiores a 35 graus neste verão e essa estação nem aos 31 chegou.



Uma boa explicação para estes valores é localização da estação, na margem esquerda da Ribeira da Madalena. O vale que se forma até às serras, faz com que exista sempre algum vento. Fui duas vezes pescar este verão à Madalena, e lá estava sempre mais fresco e com mais vento, em relação ao local onde resido . Penso que, se a estação estivesse logo após a saída do túnel Ponta do Sol Madalena, os valores obtidos seriam algo diferentes e mais próximos aos valores da estação da Ponta do Sol ( Lugar de Baixo)


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Art-J disse:


> Na costa oeste da Madeira continua tudo na mesma..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O mais parecido que te arranjo aqui no continente é isto
http://www.wunderground.com/weather...GA25&day=17&year=2013&month=10&graphspan=year

Lisboa-Cais do Sodré...
Não desce dos 15ºC desde Junho e de meados de Junho até agora tem andado sempre nos 17-22ºC de mínima e 25-33º de maxima...salvo agora que teve uns dias com 21-22º de maxima..

Ainda assim temos algumas áreas do continente com verões bastante longos e consistentes....nada mau..hehe


----------



## Cluster (18 Out 2013 às 00:31)

jonhfx disse:


> Uma boa explicação para estes valores é localização da estação, na margem esquerda da Ribeira da Madalena. O vale que se forma até às serras, faz com que exista sempre algum vento. Fui duas vezes pescar este verão à Madalena, e lá estava sempre mais fresco e com mais vento, em relação ao local onde resido . Penso que, se a estação estivesse logo após a saída do túnel Ponta do Sol Madalena, os valores obtidos seriam algo diferentes e mais próximos aos valores da estação da Ponta do Sol ( Lugar de Baixo)



Não sabia onde a estação se encontrava mas isso responde a muito. Em relação a Madalena sempre que passei por la estava mais quente que no Funchal e ate arriscava a dizer ligeiramente mais quente que no Lugar de Baixo. Só comparei os valores da Madalena e o Lugar de Baixo uma vez (comparei as duas marginais), portanto pouco valor terá. Nesse dia do por do sol esqueci me de mencionar que também comparei os meus valores com as estações no Funchal e Ponta do Sol( Lugar de Baixo) e que apesar de estas estarem mais quentes que a estação do wunderground, ainda assim estavam abaixo dos meus valores por 1 ou 2 graus.


----------



## Afgdr (18 Out 2013 às 00:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso de Noroeste.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente quase limpo, aumentando de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã, com abertas e caiu um aguaceiro por volta das 12h20. Agora à noite, caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos.



Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Cluster (18 Out 2013 às 00:40)

Ja agora para relembrar algo que se passou este ano:






vejam a data e hora

Ps: peço desculpa pelo offtopic


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2013 às 01:02)

stormy disse:


> O mais parecido que te arranjo aqui no continente é isto
> http://www.wunderground.com/weather...GA25&day=17&year=2013&month=10&graphspan=year
> 
> Lisboa-Cais do Sodré...
> ...



A estação do IPMA da G.Coutinho não desce dos 15ºC desde 22 de Junho, há 117 dias, portanto.
Em 2006 registou 134 dias consecutivos com Tmin >=15,0ºC.
Na última década superou 7 vezes os 100 dias consecutivos.


----------



## LMCG (18 Out 2013 às 09:36)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 65 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 58 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 50 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 54 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 43 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 44 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 58 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## stormy (18 Out 2013 às 09:44)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do IPMA da G.Coutinho não desce dos 15ºC desde 22 de Junho, há 117 dias, portanto.
> Em 2006 registou 134 dias consecutivos com Tmin >=15,0ºC.
> Na última década superou 7 vezes os 100 dias consecutivos.



E deve ser dos únicos locais do continente assim....a par com Faro e talvez Sagres..

O mais curioso é que basta ires um pouco para leste ou para um sitio com inversões e já quase que se torna raro minias acima de 15ºC..


----------



## Art-J (18 Out 2013 às 10:59)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do IPMA da G.Coutinho não desce dos 15ºC desde 22 de Junho, há 117 dias, portanto.
> Em 2006 registou 134 dias consecutivos com Tmin >=15,0ºC.
> Na última década superou 7 vezes os 100 dias consecutivos.



No ano passado o Funchal registou Tmin >= 15,0ºC de dia 1 de Maio a dia 15 de Novembro.

Quase 200 dias


----------



## Rog (18 Out 2013 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira chuva, com a passagem de uma frente fria.
Até ao momento um acumulado de 6,2mm.
Esta manhã:


----------



## ecobcg (18 Out 2013 às 14:28)

Rog disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui no norte da Madeira chuva, com a passagem de uma frente fria.
> Até ao momento um acumulado de 6,2mm.
> Esta manhã:
> ...



Belas fotos! Belo céu!


----------



## AnDré (18 Out 2013 às 15:36)

Grande chuvada na região do Funchal, segundo as informações do Tempo Presente do IPMA:
*22mm* no Funchal entre as 14h e as 15h.

Observações horárias, entre as 12h às 13h UTC:
18,1mm - Ponta do Sol.
10,1mm - Quinta Grande.
7,8mm - Bica da Cana.

-----------------------

EDIT 16:16


----------



## Cluster (18 Out 2013 às 17:33)

Belas fotos!

Quando chove na Madeira normalmente é a valer :P

A estação de Ponta de Sol e Funchal têm mínimas muito quentes conforme foi mostrado aqui, mas a ruema do Funchal é ainda superior. Por exemplo no ultimo ano Funchal teve médias mínimas no mês mais frio de 14,3, Ponta de Sol 14,6 e Funchal (lido) acima dos 15.
Quando fui ao Paul do Mar, Jardim do Mar ou Madalena do Mar (marginais) apanhei temperaturas sempre mais quentes de noite que mesmo a ruema do Lido.


----------



## Art-J (18 Out 2013 às 23:21)

Cluster disse:


> Belas fotos!
> 
> Quando chove na Madeira normalmente é a valer :P
> 
> ...



Não sabia que essas médias estavam publicadas. Conseguirias mandar-mas se possível?


----------



## Afgdr (19 Out 2013 às 00:38)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso. A temperatura do ar ronda os 18ºC e a humidade os 74-75%.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade e boas abertas. Durante a madrugada, caíram alguns aguaceiros.



Bom fim-de-semana.


----------



## Cluster (19 Out 2013 às 00:51)

Art-J disse:


> Não sabia que essas médias estavam publicadas. Conseguirias mandar-mas se possível?



Art estão no meu thread de micro clima tropical em Portugal, basicamente eles tem boletins diários das estações da ilha, eu recolhi todos e fiz a tabela. Todo os dias gravo os boletins no disco já que o IPMA deixou a Madeira de lado e já ninguém trata de boletins climatológicos...


----------



## Afgdr (20 Out 2013 às 01:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado a encoberto e vento moderado de SW com rajadas.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 19ºC.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se inicialmente pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade e tornando-se muito nublado a encoberto. Foi um dia de muito sol.



Bom domingo.


----------



## LMCG (20 Out 2013 às 09:17)

Boas pessoal,

Esta chuva nem deixa dormir  está a cair bem.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (21 Out 2013 às 10:22)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 94 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 83 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 94 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 68 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *86 km/h* (média 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 60 km/h (média 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 68 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (21 Out 2013 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

realmente pela ilha terceira o vento tem se feito sentir, agora estamos sobre regime de aguaceiros...
Boa semana


----------



## LMCG (21 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores *104 km/h* (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 83 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 94 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 83 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *86 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 60 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 76 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (21 Out 2013 às 20:06)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado de W.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto e caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos à noite. A madrugada e manhã foram marcadas por chuva.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto, com poucas abertas. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco à tarde.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (23 Out 2013 às 02:33)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento bonançoso a moderado.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto. Choveu durante a madrugada e manhã.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Ocidental e Central devido a vento forte com rajadas até 95 km/h e um outro *Aviso Amarelo* para os mesmos grupos devido a agitação marítima, com ondas até 7 metros.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 114/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) emitiu o seguinte aviso: *Uma depressão muito cavada localizada a norte do arquipélago em acção conjunta com uma crista anticiclónica provocam uma intensa corrente de oeste/noroeste. Consequentemente verificar-se-á um aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima.* Nestas condições emite-se:
> 
> ...






















Uma boa quarta-feira a todos.


----------



## LMCG (23 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 101 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 72 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico *112 km/h* (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 90 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *83 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 50 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 65 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (23 Out 2013 às 21:47)

Boas pessoal,

Estou na Graciosa... o vento aqui não está para brincadeiras 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (23 Out 2013 às 23:34)

Velocidade *média* do vento no PE da Serra do Cume na Terceira...

*94 km/h*


----------



## LMCG (23 Out 2013 às 23:48)

Rajadas no PE Terras do Canto no Pico...

*120 km/h*


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Em S. Miguel tens dados Luis?

É que aqui sopra bem forte!!


----------



## LMCG (24 Out 2013 às 00:29)

Azor disse:


> Em S. Miguel tens dados Luis?
> 
> É que aqui sopra bem forte!!



Boa noite Azor,

Os últimos dados do PE dos Graminhais (23h30) são de vento médio na ordem dos *65 km/h* e rajadas acima dos 90 km/h.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2013 às 00:52)

LMCG disse:


> Boa noite Azor,
> 
> Os últimos dados do PE dos Graminhais (23h30) são de vento médio na ordem dos *65 km/h* e rajadas acima dos 90 km/h.
> 
> ...



Bem posso imaginar nas serras a ventania que deve estar.

Aqui onde me encontro numa cota de 300 e poucos m do nível do mar, o meu telhado até estremece, (porque é antigo) e o meu bidão do lixo já foi arrastado também pela ventania


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2013 às 01:01)

LMCG disse:


> Rajadas no PE Terras do Canto no Pico...
> 
> *120 km/h*



Ena eu uso oculos mas não tenho assim tanta falta de vista


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2013 às 01:33)

Posso informar que pela ilha de São Miguel está muito ventoso e de vez em quando aguaceiros que soprados pelo vento parecem ser muito intensos.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2013 às 01:42)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento moderado com tendência a aumentar de intensidade. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco há bocado.

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir da tarde e depois aumentando de nebulosidade no final da tarde. Fez muito sol.

Hoje, o vento vai soprar forte em todo o arquipélago com rajadas até 80 km/h no Grupo Ocidental e no Grupo Oriental e até 90 km/h no Grupo Central.



Uma boa quinta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2013 às 02:01)

Azor disse:


> Posso informar que pela ilha de São Miguel está muito ventoso e de vez em quando aguaceiros que soprados pelo vento parecem ser muito intensos.





Por aqui não posso dizer que está ventoso. O vento não sopra com muita intensidade nem caem aguaceiros. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco até agora.


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2013 às 03:06)

Afgdr disse:


> Por aqui não posso dizer que está ventoso. O vento não sopra com muita intensidade nem caem aguaceiros. Apenas caiu um aguaceiro fraco até agora.



Acabou de cair há 10 m mais um aguaceiro soprado por vento forte.

A Lagoa apanha sempre com menos vento quando ele está do quadrante NW devido à protecção das serras. Já se for de S ou W apanha com tudo.

Estou na freguesia das Feteiras (zona W) e aqui apanhamos com tudo venha de que quadrante for e nesta altura ele até assobia bem


----------



## Afgdr (24 Out 2013 às 03:12)

Agora sim, está ventoso. Há bocado o vento soprou forte com rajadas fortes e caíram alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Azor (24 Out 2013 às 03:20)

Pois.

A Lagoa tem um micro clima específico.

Mesmo aí ao lado, no Cabouco, Água de Pau ou Ribeira Chã, a história já é outra 

Por aqui a ventania continua. Ouço o vento assobiar lá fora e de vez em quando caiem aguaceiros. Faz um chiado vindo dos matos que eu pessoalmente adoro


----------



## LMCG (24 Out 2013 às 19:40)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante o dia de hoje:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores *126 km/h* (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 79 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico *119 km/h* (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 97 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira *94 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel *88 km/h* (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 86 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## LMCG (24 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Teles disse:


> Ena eu uso oculos mas não tenho assim tanta falta de vista



Boas pessoal,

A estação meteo do *Lombo* registou uma rajada de...

*198 km/h*

Será engano? 

http://servicos.sram.azores.gov.pt/morhi/#

A de *São Caetano* registou *153 km/h*... esta tudo bem, acredito perfeitamente.

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## fablept (24 Out 2013 às 21:34)

LMCG disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> A estação meteo do *Lombo* registou uma rajada de...
> 
> ...



Não acredito, a estação está perto de um parque de merendas, junto à lagoa, quase encostada à encosta..não estou a ver a estação a ter essas máximas constantes, às 20h ainda registava 100km/h.


----------



## Afgdr (25 Out 2013 às 00:59)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu quase limpo e vento bonançoso moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes.

A temperatura do ar ronda os 16ºC.

Hoje foi um dia de céu com alguma/muita nebulosidade, com boas abertas. Caíram aguaceiros a partir do fim do dia e o vento soprou por vezes forte com rajadas fortes.




Uma boa sexta-feira a todos.


----------



## Afgdr (26 Out 2013 às 15:49)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade relativa: 97%

Ontem, o céu apresentou-se com alguma/muita nebulosidade, tornando-se encoberto para o fim do dia. À noite, chuva fraca e chuvisco e estava nevoeiro para as terras altas.



Continuação de um bom sábado.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2013 às 00:46)

Boa noite!

Sigo com nevoeiro, chuvisco e vento fraco.

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade relativa: 95%




Bom domingo.


----------



## Afgdr (27 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Temperatura: 20ºC
Humidade relativa: ≈91%




Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## LMCG (28 Out 2013 às 17:38)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 25 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 19 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 18 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 29 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 25 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 36 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 43 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Parece que tem estado mais ventoso por São Miguel e Santa Maria... 

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Afgdr (29 Out 2013 às 00:39)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NE.

Temperatura: 16ºC

Hoje foi um dia de céu parcialmente/muito nublado com boas abertas. Ontem à noite, o vento soprou com alguma intensidade com rajadas por vezes fortes.



Continuação de uma boa segunda-feira.


----------



## Rog (29 Out 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia,
Chuva e nevoeiro pelo norte da ilha. 
Neste momento com 20ºC e 7km/h vento médio de NE.

Um apanhado do céu ao fim da tarde de ontem, timelapse:


----------



## Wessel1985 (29 Out 2013 às 19:40)

Boas dizer que o dia aqui por Angra acabou com nuvens muito escuras e dá aquela sensação de que vai cair uma grande carga de água a qualquer momento. Durante o dia caiu um aguaceiro forte ainda durante a manhã e manteve-se durante todo o dia o céu carregado e nublado. Saudações a todos ...


Edit1 ( 20:23 ) - Dizer que a tal carga de água acabou de chegar ... Chove intensamente há já alguns minutos por aqui ...


----------



## Afgdr (30 Out 2013 às 00:45)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas.

Vigora um *Aviso Amarelo* para os Grupos Central e Oriental devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 116/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que de acordo com informação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), e na sequência do aviso anterior, é emitido:
> 
> ...




















Continuação de uma boa terça-feira.


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2013 às 13:39)

Boas pessoal,

Vento nos PE's da EDA durante as últimas horas:

O PE da Boca da Vereda (cota 650m) nas Flores 22 km/h (máx 2 torres);
O PE do Salão (cota 500m) no Faial 14 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE das Terras do Canto (cota 850m) no Pico 25 km/h (máx 6 torres);
O PE do Pico da Urze (cota 725m) em São Jorge 18 km/h (máx 5 torres);
O PE da Serra do Cume (cota 500m) na Terceira 18 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE dos Graminhais (cota 875m) em São Miguel 20 km/h (média máx 10 torres);
O PE do Figueiral (cota 150m) em Santa Maria 25 km/h (máx 5 torres).

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Hazores (30 Out 2013 às 14:44)

Boas por angra do heroismo está um tempo "anticiclónico de inverno" isto é nem chove nem faz sol...um tempo aborrecido...


----------



## Afgdr (31 Out 2013 às 00:35)

Boa noite!

Sigo com céu parcialmente/muito nublado e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Hoje, o céu apresentou-se parcialmente/muito nublado, com boas abertas. Choveu durante a madrugada.



Continuação de uma boa quarta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (31 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com céu muito nublado/encoberto e vento fraco a bonançoso.

Todo o arquipélago está sob *Aviso Amarelo* devido a precipitação pontualmente forte.




> *AVISO METEOROLÓGICO 117/2013*
> 
> O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que de acordo com informação do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), *uma superfície frontal fria com ondulações, deslocamento para nordeste e atividade moderada a forte, associada a uma depressão centrada a nordeste do Arquipélago dos Açores, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo*.
> 
> ...




























Continuação de uma boa quinta-feira.


----------



## Afgdr (1 Nov 2013 às 00:29)

Faz hoje 16 anos que ocorreu um dos piores deslizamentos de terras na Ribeira Quente, na Ilha de São Miguel.

O deslizamento ocorreu no dia 31 de Outubro de 1997, pelas 05:00h e afetou várias casas, tendo vitimado 29 pessoas. 

Devido à orografia da freguesia e à geomorfologia das encostas, ocorrem regularmente derrocadas e cheias em situações de chuva forte.

Existe um tópico relativo a este episódio no fórum.

Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente Açores - 31 Outubro 1997


















*Notícias e vídeos:*

Telejornal - Açores de 31 de Outubro de 2013 *(17:44)*

Ribeira Quente, 13 anos depois

SIC visitou Ribeira Quente 13 anos depois da enxurrada

Ribeira Quente, 10 anos depois, coloca várias questões ao seu desenvolvimento: Onde está a via alternativa?


----------

